# 672 Raw Bench, No Legs.



## Assassin32 (Jan 5, 2015)

Paralympic powerlifter Siamand Rahman benches 672 Raw with no use of his legs. Talk about crazy ****in strength......


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 5, 2015)

thats nuts.  

wow


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 5, 2015)

WOW..he's actually strapped down to the bench so as not to move!...just incredible.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 5, 2015)

And everyone always talks about how important leg drive is.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 5, 2015)

Damn man. Thats absolutely amazing.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow! That actually looks a little painful!....I could only imagine at that weight with no leg drive, what it would do to my abdominal section........Absolutely tear it up! Anyways that was IMPRESSIVE!..But I do believe ECKSRATED did 700 lb raw no legs....Just saying.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok I will say it....

He is getting what we all refer to as "leg drive" 

He is strapped to the bench and still has use of his thighs. He is pushing his thighs into the bench and squeezing his ass and pushing against the straps. 

Voila... leg drive with no legs. 

Still a big ****ing bench legs or no legs


----------



## snake (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok now that's just sick.

Ow, now tell Steel SFG, AlphaD and POB to stop preaching to me about driving with my legs!


----------



## snake (Jan 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok I will say it....
> 
> He is getting what we all refer to as "leg drive"
> 
> ...



Shit, 2 min. you beat me. 2 damn min.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 6, 2015)

snake said:


> Ok now that's just sick.
> 
> Ow, now tell Steel SFG, AlphaD and POB to stop preaching to me about driving with my legs!





If he wasn't getting any leg drive he wouldn't be strapped to the bench.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 6, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> If he wasn't getting any leg drive he wouldn't be strapped to the bench.



Probably so he doesn't roll off.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 6, 2015)

snake said:


> Ok now that's just sick.
> 
> Ow, now tell Steel SFG, AlphaD and POB to stop preaching to me about driving with my legs!



Snake, shut it and learn the leg drive. The only one that i will not say that too is Ecks, bit then he is an oddity that throws around weights like nothing. For the rest of us leg drive is the difference in 30-50 pounds more on lift thru solid technique. Good try Snake....good try.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 6, 2015)

Fuq!!!!....


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 6, 2015)

we have a guy in the spf like this, i think he benched close to 500 at gatlinburg.big power


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 6, 2015)

From this angle you can tell it's all upper body, no leg drive at all.....


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 6, 2015)

Here he is doing 705, the dude is unreal and he's only 26.......


----------



## snake (Jan 6, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Here he is doing 705, the dude is unreal and he's only 26.......



I had to look twice and I'm still going to ask; he took that out on his own?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 6, 2015)

Amazing!

Lt. Dan has nothing on this guy!!!

Having no legs is one hell of a way to get into a bench only meet at 220 with his upper body size...J/K


----------



## staxs (Mar 9, 2015)

That's pretty cool right there


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 11, 2015)

snake said:


> I had to look twice and I'm still going to ask; he took that out on his own?



Looks like it to me.  Wow!


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 11, 2015)

Amazing. Bookmark this post for the next guy bitching having a rough day at the gym.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 11, 2015)

705lbs that's it, come on.  Show me some real weight!!!!  lol


----------



## Yaya (Mar 11, 2015)

Not real... CGI, same technology used to create many scenes in "gremlins part 2"


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 12, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Paralympic powerlifter Siamand Rahman benches 672 Raw with no use of his legs. Talk about crazy ****in strength......



impressive.... those were some very confident spotters lol.


----------

